# General newbie questions



## Zombieaustin (Feb 27, 2019)

Hi everyone, hope all is well!

I've been shooting my stock banded F16 (I know, I know...) And it's great! I've been having some good success with it, more practice is definitely needed though.

Which brings me to one of my questions, I want to place a small order somewhere and get myself another decent slingshot, some bands/tubes for my F16 and some extras for some naturals and board cuts I have planned. So I guess if they have cores that would be neat too.

I've been looking around and I really like look of the Dead Ringer from Simple Shot. Pocketability is key as I'm on and off bicycles a lot so it's gotta be able to get stored in a bunch of different spots.

Like I said earlier I've only been shooting my F16 so I've got zero experience with OTT or TTF, not to mention different sized tubes or flat bands. As of right now I'd prefer to not be cutting bands and such, pre made stuff is okay with me at this stage.

Is what I'm thinking a good-ish idea?
Is something like the Jellybean Ocularis a good idea for changeability to try out different bands/tubes?
If I do go through with something from Simple Shot what else is key that I should pick up from there?

Thank you all so much for reading and for all the knowledge and help thus far. If these questions have been answered please point me towards the answers, I've been looking around on the forum a whole bunch and still have these questions.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Get a Deadringer.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You are definitely on the right track. Both frames you mentioned are excellent choices. Personally I like the jelly bean over the ringer but that's just me. When I order I always grab a couple of extra pouches, they are excellent. 
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

While you are ordering from Simple Shot get some of their small latex tubes for your F-16. They are so much better than the stock Daisy tubes. You can find them under bulk elastics. The latex tubes come in extra small,small,medium and large. The small,medium and large will fit on the F-16 - the extra small will not. Use a little alcohol for lubricant to slide them on the forks, let the alcohol evaporate and your are ready to shoot. If you buy tubes in bulk all you need is a pouch and a pair of scissors to make your on tube sets. You will save a lot of money making your own band sets,plus you can customize them to fit your ammo and shooting style.


----------



## Zombieaustin (Feb 27, 2019)

I totally understand the benefits of making your own tubes and I will get to that point for sure. But I want to get a little more experience under my belt with a couple different setups and go from there.

It sounds like I've got a rough idea as what to put together for an order. Thank you all again so much! I'll keep you posted!


----------

